# 门闩 / 门栓



## stephenlearner

门闩是正确的写法，门栓是错误的，是不是？但我好像见“门栓”也不少。


----------



## Messquito

我似乎從來沒用過門閂，也只看過別人用過門栓
字典這麼說：
㊀动词“闩”指用门闩插门；“拴”指用绳子等系住。㊁名词“闩”只指插门的棍子；“栓”指器物上可以开关的部件，比“闩”范围广，如“枪栓” “消火栓”。


----------



## YangMuye

閂 似乎是粤语常用


----------



## stephenlearner

它们俩发音一样，我都怀疑是不是同源，后来分化了。


----------



## Ghabi

YangMuye said:


> 閂 似乎是粤语常用


的確粤語關門說"閂(saan1)門",如要強調鎖著,比較舊式的說法是"戌(seot1)門",而那個東西叫"門戌",不叫"門閂"。


----------



## brofeelgood

Ghabi said:


> 的確粤語關門說"閂(saan1)門",如要強調鎖著,比較舊式的說法是"戌(seot1)門",而那個東西叫"門戌",不叫"門閂"。



"戌"也就是"屈戌" = 古時門上的那個環/扣是嗎?

"戌起道門/窗"我聽過,但有時也搞不清楚是關門,鎖門還是關+鎖.

如你所說,已經不常用了.現在都說"閂門"/"鎖門".


----------



## Skatinginbc

门闩: a door bolt or crossbar (or a batten-like object) that is placed across the door frame (if one door) or the doors (if a set of two doors)(門橫關也).
门栓: a door latch or mechanic device that plugs (塞) or penetrates (穿) a hole/staple (《類篇》栓, 貫物也。《廣韻》木釘也), for instance, a cabin hook latch.


----------



## stephenlearner

在谷歌搜索door bolt and door latch 的图片，发现都一样，看不出区别来。
你是说门闩是古代的，像这种：http://www.zhituad.com/view-44226.html
还有这样：http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2007&picid=4654387
而门栓是现代的插销吗，像这样：http://big5.made-in-china.com/gongying/lee3560882-hbMEOQwlbTir.html


----------



## Skatinginbc

This is a 门栓 not a 门闩 to me.  The hook goes through (貫物) a hole 洞 (ring or staple). 
This is a 门闩 not a 门栓 to me.  The bar goes across (橫關) the door.
Of course, there are grey areas where either term is acceptable.


----------



## Youngfun

中国大陆的飞机上，厕所的门上都会写“门闩”。看来，这个用法实际上是错的。因为不是用一条棍子锁门的。


----------



## stephenlearner

Skatinginbc said:


> This is a 门闩 not a 门栓 to me.  The bar goes across (橫關) the door.


我不知道我能不能稱之為門閂，因為對我來說，門閂是滑動進去的，而且是固定在門上的，不能拿下來。但是圖中的這個，只是一個棍，我不知道怎麼稱呼。


----------



## Skatinginbc

到了门边，把门闩拿下，拉开了房门
关城门，放上门闩


----------



## stephenlearner

谢谢。


----------

